# nice b14.



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

i wonder how much the skyline tailight conversion on this costed? i want to do it bad. p.s. wheres reverse lights?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6401&item=2431009993


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

thats the second time ive seen that widebody kit...i want it dammit!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

how much for that headlight conversion too? that is a phatty car. im now thinkin of bidding and sellin my car. its cheaper (right now)than mine was!!! what a great buy!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

HA just looked again, its a nice car but its an XE! is that a skyline headlight conversion or what. not really familiar with the R34 but im assuming it is cuz it seems to go with that bumper which is the r34 style isn't it? that looks ill!


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

the rear bumper is ugly. a spoiler might help.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

repost... still not feelin it AT ALL.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

yeah, its too smooth, the headlights are awesome, but the whole side shit going on there doesnt work for it. the taillights would look better if they could be molded in some other way, instead of being so smooth with the body. seans car > than this one


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

go4broke44 said:


> * seans car > than this one *


Awww, thanks  

They (the body shop) did a damn good with the conversion.
Six always talked about doing an R34 headlight conversion on his widebody B14. I guess this is kind of what his would look like if he did.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

who the hell would just go and trade that thing in? that dealer prolly gave them $4k max for that car.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

that car is garbage... the tails are ugly, because they are too high set... the front looks.. wierd.. expecially its a agressive front.... but.. no power to back it up.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You do realize that's how the R34 tails are made to fit, right? They sit that high on the '34, too. It also does have some motor work (cone filter, header, exhaust), although it's still probably slow... but then again, it's a show car. Although I have my issues with it (the stock interior, being one), I certainly wouldn't call it garbage. Pretty neat car, IMO.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

yea, i dont think id be callin it garbage. and i can believe people are hatin on our own b14's. imo, looks good on outside, cant hate someone who tries.


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

i showed the link to my friend kholi last night, and he bidded on it, he's determined to buy it.


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

just checked the link and i guess my buddy didnt win it, oh well, i think he's doing a good job on his civic anyways, he's got a like 96 2 door civic, with a nice lil jdm style lip kit, black projectors and corners, springs, gold hx wheels, he just needs a paint job, and he has lots of standard engine mods.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i wanted it  there was a guy on these forums with the widebody kit (six maybe?) and his looked better for some reason, i just don't think those pieces look too great on this car, although it wouldn't stop me from wanting it. i kind of thought the tailight conversion didn't look too great on a sentra. too big for a small car, but the headlight conversion was fuc*in ill!!! that was kind of odd the interior was stock though. oh, well atleast the outside's complete. it's like he stopped halfway and gave up. i wonder what he traded it in for!!!
congratulations to a new sentra owner though and i hope they have fun with their new ride


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

i love the body work on that...all shaven


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

xt_out said:


> *HA just looked again, its a nice car but its an XE! *


It's actually a GXE Sentra. I know it says XE, but you can't get power options on an XE, and that one has them. I guess its too late to go and bid, but just letting you know. I have no life today. This is why I'm pointing things like this out.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

thanks. i was wondering about that, then im like, maybe it was just the E sentra that didn't get power stuff. 
that car went for too cheap IMO. what do you think those light conversions cost alone???

thanks for pointin that out too


----------



## KuyaPrax (Oct 3, 2003)

wassups guys! i've got the same conversion done to my car. but no widebody kit. maybe sometime down the road. i like the way mine looks right now. any comments will be much appreciated. thanks!


----------



## KuyaPrax (Oct 3, 2003)

here's the link to my car! sorry about that......

http://www.cardomain.com/id/kuyaprax


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

..........damn thats clean

very nice ride Kuya


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

now htat looks more better imho.. i still dislike the tails.. but.. it looks good


----------



## 97gxe (Jun 17, 2003)

very nice, kuya. I personally don't like the widebody kit. The conversion looks much better on your car. Man, shave her down and you will have one clean machine!


----------



## KuyaPrax (Oct 3, 2003)

thanks guys, i'm still working on it. now i'm waiting for more money to come in so i can get those nismo coilovers and get a custom turbo put in. wish me luck.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ya, I like Kuya's front end alot better. As for the rears, I think the white car looks a bit better, but I don't really like either, the Skyline tails are just too HUGE for the back end of the Sentra.

and BTW, REPOST on the originator of the thread.


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

*Conversion headlights are sweet*

Hey I just wanted to say those headlights are sweet...kind of resembles the steatlh, only these look like its All one piece,.....when i saw these headlights(along with the kit) my jaw....:jawdrop: !!!I swear! looks good,..anyone know where I can get more info on the lights?


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

how much did that converion cost?


----------



## KuyaPrax (Oct 3, 2003)

wassup guys! thanks for the comments. the actual conversion took a few months to complete but was well worth the money i paid. i guess it helps that most of the members i'm with get their body work done at that shop... as for the info on where i got my lights from. i got the hook up from Henshin Auto Design here, in Jacksonville. thanks!


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

very nice, i like the skyline headlights on the silver, looks real sweet


----------

